# fat gain from ghrp-6?



## rbm (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey guys, new to this forum. I'm 26, 6'0", 235lbs and ~15%bf. Been training for 10 yrs, seriously for 5 or 6. I have an endomorph body type and am very carb sensitive. Currently cutting and decided to try some GHRP-6. I had read about the intense hunger it causes for some, but my source had it for a very reasonable price and my joints have been sore a lot lately so thought I'd give it a shot.

At first I wasn't sure if it was legit because I noticed no increase in hunger at all. I was taking 100mcg am, 100 pwo and 100 before bed. Well that fear was put the rest because i blew the f up! I gained 12 lbs in two weeks - and not good lbs. At first my muscles just felt very full but then it just kept coming to the point that im puffy around my nipples and love handles. I put up with it for a few weeks but it was just too much and too frustrating to look so soft when it is so hard for me to cut anyways. 

I cut it back to 100mcg before bed only to hopefully reap the benefits of joint rejuvination and maybe some fat loss, but its been about 6 weeks and while the weight gain as slowed down, I still feel like im looking fatter and fatter. I know it's not related to dietary changes because everything is premeasured and I haven't deviated from that even while taking 300mcg/day. Especially now that I'm only dosing before bed and am not eating again until the following morning. 

I guess my question is if there is any mechanism of action from ghrp-6 that could actually cause accumulation of fat in some individuals?

Other pertinent information... I follow a paleo type diet - all of my carbs come from fruit and vegetables, protein and fats come from lean meats, nuts, seeds, olive oil and flax oil, and red meat a few times a week. Eating about 2500 cals/day. Currently also in week six of 600eq/250test/.25 adex eod. I do full body workout m/w/f and cardio m-sat (45min am and pm, 45min am only on the days i do weights). Sunday I am off.

Sorry for the long winded post, just want to get all the info out there that might be useful.


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 14, 2011)

i did notice some water retention around the gut area, little bit of bloating, but this was also atrributed to excess eating that came after administering ghrp 6 with cjc no dac. the water rention goes away when your off it


----------



## rbm (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, it's crazy. The water retention is worse on this than when I would run test/deca/dbol. I just get concerned because sometimes it's kinda hard to clearly distinguish between water/fat and it sucks to work so hard at eating clean and doing cardio and to feel like I'm gaining fat. I think I will just stick with it and see if I start to drop weight once the water retention levels off. 

Has anyone had any personal experience with succesfully using it for fat loss?


----------



## TheFlyingHammer (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been using RP-2 and Ipamorelin lately as the same thing happened to me on the RP-6. I'm an endo/meso mix but my gut just got so big on the stuff I had to stuff it in the freezer for a time when I'm cut and looking to gain some size. Seriously the bloating was worse than the GH bloat that I get and that says a lot. The RP-2 get's me slightly hungry but nothing like the RP-6. Ipamorelin I've found (with mod/GRF-29) is the best but I'm still working off the gut I obtained on the others. Guess these things have very different effects depending on the subject as other people I know have found that RP-6 worked well for weight loss in their research.


----------



## Robalo (Dec 18, 2011)

Hummm, water retention + fat gain + puffy nipples + love handles. It seems like estrogen related, maybe what you got was HCG instead of GHRP-6.


----------



## rbm (Dec 20, 2011)

Robalo said:


> Hummm, water retention + fat gain + puffy nipples + love handles. It seems like estrogen related, maybe what you got was HCG instead of GHRP-6.


 
I hope you're wrong! Haha Thanks for the input guys. I decided to drop it all together a few days ago and am already down five lbs. Keeping a close eye on the puffy nips to make sure that goes away as well.


----------



## undecided (Dec 21, 2011)

I've got a similar issue. Taking 100mcg cjc and100mcg ghrp2 morning and pre bed. Put on 3lbs in 3 weeks and I feel its making me puffy. Strength is up,but I wanted this for cutting, not bulking. What should I do?


----------

